# Xena pics, bit of this and that...



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

A few pictures of Xena now she's almost 2 years old....

Her intense stare....









Striking a pose, that my old dog took a few years ago...









A bit of posing before I teach her to write...









Finally, retrieving the dumbell over a crowd control barrier..


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice pics as always. Great idea of the crowd control barrier, wish I could get my hand on one


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

todd pavlus said:


> Nice pics as always. Great idea of the crowd control barrier, wish I could get my hand on one


Thanks. Glad you like them..

The Crowd Control Barrier is great, as you can of course get around it and also see through it. I was on the field alone, so there wasn't anyone to help me with the photography...it was a case of dumbell in one hand, camera in the other....throw dumbell (remember not to throw camera) and then quickly get into position for the return jump...

We've never seen the barrier before, it was just there on the field today. I think it had been there as part of some renovation work.. so I thought :idea: Let's do a retrieve over it and get an action shot... O


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

As always, great pictures of your girl. I always look forward to these. You and her must be a sight to behold in person and out working. 

Thanks for sharing Gary, keep up the great work!!!


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> As always, great pictures of your girl. I always look forward to these. You and her must be a sight to behold in person and out working.
> 
> Thanks for sharing Gary, keep up the great work!!!


Thanks very much Carol 

This is the pose she was trying to imitate... taken in 2006 of my last GSD, big 'Max'... (RIP)


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gary I bet you got one of those bumper stickers on your car that says
 “wife and dog missing, reward for dog”.. nice pictures!


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> Gary I bet you got one of those bumper stickers on your car that says
> “wife and dog missing, reward for dog”.. nice pictures!


:lol:


----------



## Yuko Blum (Dec 20, 2007)

Gary Garner said:


> Iit was a case of dumbell in one hand, camera in the other....throw dumbell (remember not to throw camera) and then quickly get into position for the return jump...


:lol: :lol: 

I can relate to that (dumbell in one hand, orbee ball in other hand, camera in third hand LOL)! You must have excellent coordination by now. I once got my hands mixed up and accidentally tossed the camera to my dog instead of the ball to reward him - glad the thing's so sturdy :-o 

I love your pictures. They're beautiful and have so much character to them too. Xena is looking gorgeous. I especially enjoy her alert, intelligent and happy expression.
Hard to believe she can't write yet. I'm sure she'll have it figured out in no time


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> Once again Gary great photos of a great working dog, keep em coming!!

> Phil


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Damn those opposable thumbs ! ! ! !


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

My buddy took this picture today, after a training session...

Just a bit of messing around - but good practise in bonding/trust... the dog being comfortable being manhandled and carried aloft and not struggling....

Despite her normal 100mph high drive action action action, she does have an 'off switch' at times and with a 'word' she'll remain perfectly still - even if it means on my shoulders.

She got there after the 'snakes' command (those that have seen video will understand) and then from my chest, I just hoisted her over my head onto my shoulders.. [this is when her weighing 60 pounds is great]


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

LOL...that is great....I can see myself trying to do that with 90lb Ajay....NOT

COOL!!!!!!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Nice gotee. I got one buts it's kinda gray. Surprised a proper English Bobby is so lethcherous looking.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> Nice gotee. I got one buts it's kinda gray.


Yeah, there's a bit of grey in mine...also ginger...fair hair too... fancied a change in life..and facial hair seemed the less expensive of the options 



Howard Knauf said:


> Surprised a proper English Bobby is so lethcherous looking.


I've been doing a bit of undercover recently...and the badger baiter/poacher look fits in well..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Picking on those poor terriermen again? :lol: :wink: 
Xena looks her normal excellent!


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Picking on those poor terriermen again? :lol: :wink:


No..it's car thieves/burglars...or to be more precise, those who break into houses for vehicle keys...



Bob Scott said:


> Xena looks her normal excellent!


Thanks mate


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I forgot to add that Xena looks perfectly happy to have you carry her around until she has to go to work.....


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Carrying on with the theme of this and that... here's some pictures from today's training;


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Look at that smile. : )


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Look at that smile. : )


Yeah..Jeff.. she's big on showing teeth :mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Look Ma! No cavities! :grin:

Your way to young to remember that commercial. :wink:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

gary--i like the goatee/mustache, you don't look quite so "serious".

anyway, miss Xena looks her usual "go-get 'um" self, but i have to go w/carol that she's a smart girl: let you carry her around til it's time to work  saves energy!! lol


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

ann freier said:


> gary--i like the goatee/mustache, you don't look quite so "serious".


Thanks Ann..  



ann freier said:


> anyway, miss Xena looks her usual "go-get 'um" self


Yeah...she's always up for violence.. :mrgreen: 

On a slightly more sedate level, whilst out today, we happened across an empty beer keg/barrel. Cue some obedience/agility/control and of course posing from the little lady;


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i'm so sorry the keg was empty  (but Xena looks good sitting on it--you should maybe train her to find full kegs, eh?)

you know i love your girl, always have, always will.lol


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

ann freier said:


> you know i love your girl, always have, always will.lol


Yeah, thanks... she appreciates the support... \\/ 

It makes me laugh when some people see her and say..."Oh, she's not very big, is she?" and then they see her flying through the air and hitting the bad guy and then it's ... :-o


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gary Garner said:


> Yeah, thanks... she appreciates the support... \\/
> 
> It makes me laugh when some people see her and say..."Oh, she's not very big, is she?" and then they see her flying through the air and hitting the bad guy and then it's ... :-o


 
That could be because many of todays dogs are bigger then, or at least at the large end of the standards. Xena is still very correct! :wink:


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> That could be because many of todays dogs are bigger then, or at least at the large end of the standards. Xena is still very correct! :wink:


True..I think we've stared to expect huge GSDs....

As you know, Xena is 27kgs (60lbs) and 23 inches... which is breed standard, if you read what is supposed to be right...

but most bitches are way bigger than that nowadays....

I've researched some GSDs from the last 50 - 60 years, and they were all smaller, leaner and more agile then...


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

We have a little 42 lb bitch at club that has qualified for, and is going to the Nationals at the end of this month. 
"It's not the size of the dog in the fight. It's the size of the fight in the dog." :wink:


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gary Garner said:


> True..I think we've stared to expect huge GSDs....
> 
> As you know, Xena is 27kgs (60lbs) and 23 inches... which is breed standard, if you read what is supposed to be right...
> 
> ...


60 pounds is nice, I might be looking for a 55 pound Dutch this summer. My block head is at 75 pounds. That’s about as big as I want to go. I would take two 50 pounders over one 100 pounder any day


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i don't remember where i read it, but years ago i read an article that i still believe is true, ie, a GSD that is more than 80# loses the agility needed to do the work they're bred to do. Brix was 85# and agile, but i wouldn't have wanted him any bigger. Edge, at 5 1/2 mo, is about 50# already--i hope he slows down some.

bottom line: Xena is, IMO, a perfect size (and definitely has a [email protected] good attitude) for the breed.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

A few pictures from today's training..

The barrel and the obstacle are still about...so we did a bit of possession training on the barrel..and also balance work.. I'm told for dogs to physically remain on something like a barrel on it's side (as it's rolling/moving forwards and backwards with each body or foot movement from the dog. So the dog has to learn to combat it. Almost circus like. :lol: 

Then the jump obstacle I turned on it's side and placed it between two benches/seats and she did some further balance work... very important to teach her where and how to use her feet in a 'thinking' way...


























She's always up for such things, so it's all fun.. no compulsion... of course... No need to with her...


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

You guys just got beer kegs laying around over there. That's a $15 deposit where I come from. Nice pics!=D>


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

todd pavlus said:


> You guys just got beer kegs laying around over there. That's a $15 deposit where I come from. Nice pics!=D>


LOL, yeah, but notice he called it a "barrel"......LOL:mrgreen:


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> LOL, yeah, but notice he called it a "barrel"......LOL:mrgreen:


Yeah, yeah...tomato, tomaaato.. etc? O :-\" :mrgreen:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> LOL, yeah, but notice he called it a "barrel"......LOL:mrgreen:





Gary Garner said:


> Yeah, yeah...tomato, tomaaato.. etc? O :-\" :mrgreen:


LOL.....it's all the same in mornin....


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Gary,
Nice pictures, and I like the way you improvise with obstacles you find. I think it makes for more realist training and more fun for you and the dog.
Do you know any of the handlers of the Kent County Constabulary? I used to keep in touch with a fellow there.
Mike


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Mike Di Rago said:


> Gary,
> Nice pictures, and I like the way you improvise with obstacles you find. I think it makes for more realist training and more fun for you and the dog.


Hey Mike
Glad you like the pictures.. You're absolutely right regarding improvising. Even when on a journey, I try to stop and train her in a location that looks 'interesting' or 'different'... especially if there's obstacles or things we can train in, on and around..



Mike Di Rago said:


> Do you know any of the handlers of the Kent County Constabulary? I used to keep in touch with a fellow there.
> Mike


No, I don't know any bobbies in Kent Constabularly, I'm sorry to say.

Best regards,
Gary


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm still on my days off/Rest days...and the devil makes work for idle hands etc....

So whilst training today, the theme of improvisation in agility continued;





























8-[


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Look at that "HAHAHAHA, I am the LORD of this picnic-table mountain!" face in the bottom pic! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

Love the photos!


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

was on rest day from work today, so got a couple of hours in the hills near my home...










































Then when we got home, she crashes out for a while and re-charges her batteries... Although she can go all day and not stop...


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

From 10 weeks old, I always had Xena retrieving things.... Not particularly well, but having a go anyhow.

She'd often mouth them, or drop them en-route back to me, then perhaps drop them..or not present them..etc...

However, as she's got older, (she's now 2), she's really getting the hang of things. 

I'm perhaps a bit harsh there really, as she's always been good..but could be better.

Anyway, now that things are starting to come together more - there's some suggestion that the service dog trials that I enter are going to introduce the 'mystery article retrieve'. So we've consequently been training to retrieve anything... not just the traditional dumbbell.

From today's training, here she is retrieving a glass bottle. I don't know what you guys think, but I'm of the opinion that is a difficult article for a dog to hold and retrieve.. My previous GSDs wouldn't have entertained the idea.

[She stopped chomping stuff a while back, and is now quite careful and controlled, so I'm not overly concerned she's smash/break it].


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_QUOTE: From today's training, here she is retrieving a glass bottle. I don't know what you guys think, but I'm of the opinion that is a difficult article for a dog to hold and retrieve.. END
_
I'd agree with that. Very nice!


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Did a bit of training with a friend of mine who has never worn a protection sleeve before.

He did great....as she's not really for the faint hearted.

He's a huge guy - so it's always good training to have new and especially large decoys.
Not that such things bother Xena at all. Here's some pictures;


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

look at that little girl GO!!!  gary--you just remember who loved Xena first (it wasn't jeff) if/when you breed her


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

IT WAS JEFF I WILL HAVE YOU KNOW. Or at least I am trying to sway bias towards me.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Lets hope it's a big litter... :lol:


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Had a good day's training at the club today...

No bitework on this session, just obedience and agility training..

Here's some action photos a buddy of mine took of Xena;


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

awesome pics as usual! :-D 
I love her enthusiasm.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> awesome pics as usual! :-D
> I love her enthusiasm.


Thanks Lynn..

You're right about the enthusiasm... if I could bottle it and sell that, I'd be a millionaire... :-\"


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The serious face doesn't fit you. : )


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> The serious face doesn't fit you. : )


I have to change my expression from the cheesy grin :mrgreen: to the serious one, every now and then.. :neutral: 
8-[


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Gary Garner said:


> Lets hope it's a big litter... :lol:


Or more then one litter! I think you have a very long list of people waiting. My names on it too. \\/


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice pics Gary , I keep almeaning to ask what her ped is ?


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Barrie Kirkland said:


> Nice pics Gary , I keep almeaning to ask what her ped is ?


Thanks Barrie...

This is Xena's pedigree... ;

*http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/540301.html*

I don't know much about pedigrees - but speaking to those that do, I'm told it's one to be proud of.

Regards,
Gary


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

A few of the dogs feature heavily in a good few uk lines

Anyway she looks. Fine animal all the best with her


----------



## Andrew Rowley (Nov 3, 2008)

Shes looking good Gary.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys..

We managed to get some photos today, during the quick half hour we were on the field..... I wish I was a better photographer, but here's some of the action;

First off is a meet and greet. Warn off the attacker. Followed by a search of persons and then finally, the bad guy makes a run for it.





















































































At the end of the manwork session, Xena did some retrieval training with obscure objects. There is always talk of 'mystery items' being introduced at Service Dog trials, so I'm trying to get her used to picking up, carrying and presenting anything...


Hammer









Car Keys









Mop Head









Champagne Cork









House Brick









Drinks Flask


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

your taking the piss... this is too funny... the cork picture is the best

I have to say you Yorkshire boys have a camoflague jacket fetish.

I pity the camo clad criminals round your way.. they are doomed


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Barrie Kirkland said:


> your taking the piss... this is too funny... the cork picture is the best


:-\" :lol: 



Barrie Kirkland said:


> I have to say you Yorkshire boys have a camoflague jacket fetish.


Dirt cheap, you see, from the surplus shop. If it get's ripped, not a problem for £10-£20 a jacket. [-( 



Barrie Kirkland said:


> I pity the camo clad criminals round your way.. they are doomed


Either that, or we'll just have their jackets off them... :twisted:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

"X" holding all the different items is absolutely priceless. My dog won't do that, no way.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Barrie Kirkland said:


> the cork picture is the best


I agree....she looks like she may have had one too many....LOL :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

The bottle and brick should cover any lesser items. Good work. 

All I gotta do is rub lizard odor on any object and RJ will pick it up. Makes training easy.:lol:


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Gary's round the worlds military in 10 camo jackets 

Are the items from the property search ?

I have a wee ESS human remains dog you dont want to see what he retrieves


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Barrie Kirkland said:


> Are the items from the property search ?


The cork is, the other stuff isn't.

The other stuff were just used for retrieval training.

I just set her up, like I would a dumbbell retrieve. Sat next to me. Throw out item. Give command to 'Fetch' and then watch her grab hold of item and return and present.

Once I was happy she'd do it with each item, I just prolonged the accept/take, with her in the Sit, whilst I pointed the camera at her. (I was hoping she wouldn't drop the brick :neutral: and thankfully, she didn't)


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

I thought to myself thats must be a very easy property square haha


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

My dog has great difficulty taking things gently. He will take food out of my hands, and nicely, but everything else has to be snatched. It is like a genetic default or something.

Getting him to hold something is awful. All that idiot has to do is sit there and hold it, and he would rather take a beating than do it. He brings stuff all day, but just the act of sitting and taking something was brutal.

Fortunately, Soda PoP is just about the same dog, so I am repeating the excruciating process all over again.


----------



## Sheena Tarrant (Sep 21, 2008)

Gary Garner said:


> Mop Head


 
:lol: =D> 

These are great. Thought the hammer was clever, smiled at the car keys, the mop head started me laughing and it just got worse from there. Thoroughly enjoy the pics you put up of Xena.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gary, try that with a dead bird.
I had a Kerry Blue yrs ago that I shot birds over. He did a great job of finding and fllushing but he would only retrieve a bird if he could grab a beak or a foot. Acted like feathers were going to poison him. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Very funny pictures, Gary. I'll have to try a few of those items out with Smudge, but maybe not the brick after she dropped the heaviest dumbell ever on my foot.......

Another couple of weeks and the cricketers will be dodging those bricks, keys, mop head etc.?


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Very fortunate for you to have such a great girl, Gary. Very much to my taste as well ;-) Any thoughts of who you'll breed her to?


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Gary where are you training, I mean you got beer kegs, beer bottles, flasks and champagne corks in the pictures. You guys tippin' a few back during down time or what. LOL.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

todd pavlus said:


> Gary where are you training, I mean you got beer kegs, beer bottles, flasks and champagne corks in the pictures. You guys tippin' a few back during down time or what. LOL.


:lol: :-\" 

Yeah, it does sound a bit exciting, doesn't it?

That ground is actually a cricket pitch. So we use the surrounding grassed areas, keeping off the main playing strip.

Always in possession of 'poo-bags'... means we don't get banned.:wink:


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Daryl Ehret said:


> Very fortunate for you to have such a great girl, Gary. Very much to my taste as well ;-) Any thoughts of who you'll breed her to?


Thanks Daryl... I'm glad you like her mate...

As for who to breed her to... I've not got a dog in mind yet....:-k 

It might never happen, but it's certainly a consideration.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I wouldn't have a choice if I had her :lol: I just went through two female's heat cycles, and this guy was on his game better than I was.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Can I put a deposit down NOW!?


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Gary, sounds like you got the litter sold already


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Got some good training in last night... did some open area searches in the dark. Construction site, tents/canopies and other obscure locations.... at the end a bit of traditional posing from Xena and I...[even smiling for my friend Jeff :mrgreen: ]


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Thats what I am talking about ! I like the last pic, you can see the city lights in the back.

And for heavens sake, have you read my post on Ulko ?? Sarko ?? Get over there and, well, you know ! LOL


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Not posted any picture in a while, so thought I'd put a couple up...

Next one of Xena resting following a bite session....










In her beloved cage/box in the car;










Showing a few teeth guarding the 'bite pillow';










Posing one after a training session; (I'm even smiling a bit, just for my mate Jeff) 










Finally, perfecting the gymnastic routine on the long beam;


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

She looks great as always - the one in the crate you could use for an advertising pic "buy X brand crates" - the one with the bite pillow you could use to advetise toothpaste - some real pearly whites there....:lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> She looks great as always - the one in the crate you could use for an advertising pic "buy X brand crates" - the one with the bite pillow you could use to advetise toothpaste - some real pearly whites there....:lol:


True!

Side career: commercial model!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The bite pillow guarding is real nice, and the smile is back where it belongs ! !


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

A winner as always!


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

We've not done any agility training for a month or so.... but we did a bit this afternoon... She did ok, could always be better - but I'm not complaining too much...

Here's some pictures I managed to take...


First off, the See-Saw. The trick of course, is training her to wait at the point of balance, to counter weight the other side and then calmly walking down.... She wants to do everything at Mach5, so it's a bit of an ordeal slowing her down, but she's getting the hang of it.




































Then the weave poles. Originally, very difficult to train her to do it properly, but now it's falling into place and she's got the hang of it.




























Finally, the A-Frame. Not a particularly difficult piece of equipment, but there are places to loose points, like jumping of too early and not touching the lower boards on the other side.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Very nice!





A tad off-topic, but great tail-work on the weave-poles! :lol:


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Very nice!


Thanks Connie..



Connie Sutherland said:


> A tad off-topic, but great tail-work on the weave-poles! :lol:


Yeah..good point. Not really noticed that before, but the tail plays a big part even in the weave pole exercise.:-k


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

After the first big movie deal, you could probably afford to clone her for each of the board members.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Nice as always, the dog might be ready for commercials but you still might have to work on your smile a bit or there gona hire a fill in trainer for the shoot. The smile is looking a bit less forced. It’s a cool looking little shepherd.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys... glad you like the pictures... I try to vary them, the best I can....

The other day we did some obedience/agility training, just Xena and I. (The training field was empty, apart from a few horses). I was only my own, so had to work the camera as well as her. It's good training for her, that in itself, as I have to leave her to get into position, whilst she then completes the obstacle. Whereas normally, I'd obviously be alongside her.

Here's some pictures I thought came out well;















































































Then some posing pictures finally, in the usually warm weather;




























Finally, a couple of shots to show how dependable and controllable a well trained personal protection dog can be around other animals and distractions ;


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

she's really looking like a grown-up dog these days gary. i particularly liked the jump pic, the coming out of the tunnel pic and the on top of the hay bale w/tongue hanging out sideways pic. 

what a great job you do with her--kudos


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

ann freier said:


> she's really looking like a grown-up dog these days gary.


Yeah, she's matured quite nicely. I do see the puppy side of her regularly, but the sensible 'big girl' side comes through more often nowadays.



ann freier said:


> what a great job you do with her--kudos


Thanks very much, your kind words are appreciated Ann.

Gary


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Boy, she has some muscle on her. I like the bale of hay pic.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Boy, she has some muscle on her. I like the bale of hay pic.


Hi Jeff,

Yeah, she's very muscular. I have tried to show that in pictures, but it's difficult to 'capture', as she relaxes when her picture is being taken. In real life you see the muscle tone much more...It's that poise before a bite, or the anticipation etc where she really looks pumped up....

She's developed quite a bit of solid muscle as she's reached the 2 year old mark, especially on the shoulders and hips/rear legs. The best pictures for showing the muscle are the one of her looking through the tunnel before she's set off....and the first one of her climbing over the barrels.

With her being short hair, what you see is what is there. No place to hide anything. 

She does a lot of steep hill running, for the ball, and I think that helps with muscle tone - rather than simply running on the flat.

The fact she's very square backed helps the look and makes her look more powerful. She's very dutch herder like in muscular/skeletal build or more accurately, very much a GSD from the 1940s, 50, and 60s etc... you know what I mean, don't you?


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

If you're married, your wife must be terribly jealous.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Daryl Ehret said:


> If you're married, your wife must be terribly jealous.


Yeah, I'm married with two children. 

I'm lucky in that I work shifts, so during the days mid-week, my wife is at work and the kids are at school and college - so I get to spend hours with Xena... without having to juggle family life too...

Besides, Xena is ALWAYS happy to see me, whereas the wife and kids aren't quite as keen 100% of the time.

A bit like when someone asks who loves you more, your dog or your wife. I say put them both in the trunk of your car for a hour and see who looks most pleased to see you when you return. :-$


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You know, Sarco would probably be a nice choice for father of the first litter, and kids LOVE puppies............I have others in mind as well. LOL

I like the way she is shaped and how she is muscled. I do like the older style dogs.


----------



## Paul Fox (May 25, 2009)

Beautiful dog Gary and great photo's.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Forget the dog...send me one of those cute ponies!!!

Just kidding, Gary. Great looking dog and it's been fun to watch her progress.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You know, Sarco would probably be a nice choice for father of the first litter, and kids LOVE puppies............I have others in mind as well. LOL


Count me in ;-)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gary said;
"Yeah, she's matured quite nicely. I do see the puppy side of her regularly, but the sensible 'big girl' side comes through more often nowadays."


Don't ever loose that puppy side! That's a great connection to keep her happy!

Welsh ponys?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

gary, you know i've loved your girl since the first pic you ever posted of her!! the pic of her going up the barrels definitely shows her hindquarter muscles (my 4th fav pic of the series, BTW).

if/when you ever do breed her, the first litter's sold already....


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

We competed today in the Yorkshire Working Dog and Service Competition and did quite well.

There were 17 dogs that entered, with 2 withdrawing half way through.

Xena and I came 2nd in the obedience section. 

*In the agility section we came 1st !... *

*We also scored highest in the manwork/protection. * 

However, in the emergency stop/recall element (which carries a wopping 50 points) she failed to stop, which resulted in 0 points!. 

Only 4 dogs managed this discipline, but it had huge effects on the final results.

Will the loss of the potential 50 points in the emergency recall, we finished a respectable 4th place overall, with an individual trophy for coming 1st in the agility (losing only 1 point out of 80)...

A great day, really pleased... ... The standard of the other dogs was very high, with handlers that were much more talented and experienced that I, so I was quite humbled for us to do so well on the day.

Here's some pictures;

Firstly a quick pose before we go on, Xena checking I know what I'm doing.









The walk onto the protection field, Xena already in "I'M READY FOR 'EM" mode:evil: 









Being presented with trophy for coming 1st in the agility round.









Final pose of the day on a dry stone wall;


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_Very_ nice! Congratulations! =D>


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Excellent work and congrats to you both! =D>


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Definately a day to be proud of......now get that grin back for all the gals here! :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have been working the call off with Buko, and I feel your pain. He has been good the last few times that we have worked it, so maybe there is hope.

50 points and you came in 4th. Why do I get the feeling you would have crushed everyone if you had gotten that ??


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> 50 points and you came in 4th. Why do I get the feeling you would have crushed everyone if you had gotten that ??


Yeah.... I'd have been 1st by at least 9 points, probably more....










But hey, I'm not bitter...I was really pleased at our performance. I think she was one of the youngest dogs in the trial too.

The winner, Mark Adams, deserved his title and I was proud to be able to compete against some really decent people.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

No need to be bitter at all, she is a nice bitch and will prove it the next time by behaving in the call off. : )

That whole litter thing, I can probably scrape up where to find Sarco for a date...................:wink:


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice one Gary. I would almost consider a GSD if I could have a bitch like her :wink:


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Nice one Gary. I would almost consider a GSD if I could have a bitch like her :wink:


Thanks Jennifer...

She'd have made a good go at the job you do.... she's very fit, agile and determined and covers open ground as well as rough terrain with apparent ease....

I think if she'd never seen a protection sleeve or an angry man, she'd have made just a good a show of search&rescue type training with a ball reward at the end...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Have I mentioned how you could breed her, and then Jennifer and I and other could have some of this fun you are talking about ?? LOL


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Have I mentioned how you could breed her, and then Jennifer and I and other could have some of this fun you are talking about ?? LOL


:-\" 

When I do breed from her, I'll be having a male dog out of the litter.... but that is a plan for the future....

Our next trial is 4th July; The B.P.S.C.A Service Dog 09.

There's some top notch dogs in that trial, perhaps even more so than this last one - so there'll be no time to relax.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

huge congrats to the 2 of you!!sweet job.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Just send me little Xena.


----------



## Paul Fox (May 25, 2009)

Well done fella.

I know there are some seriously dedicated people with some of the best dogs around competing at these events, I take my hat of to you.

Xena is a fine ol skool type shepherd and if you do let her have a litter, I think some of Yorkshire dog sections will be wanting a pup or two.:-D


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Paul Fox said:


> Well done fella.
> 
> I know there are some seriously dedicated people with some of the best dogs around competing at these events, I take my hat of to you.


Thanks very much Paul... 



Paul Fox said:


> Xena is a fine ol skool type shepherd and if you do let her have a litter, I think some of Yorkshire dog sections will be wanting a pup or two.:-D


Not just Yorkshire...a couple of other forces have expressed interest.. I'm very proud really...that so many people feel so strongly about the importance of continuing Xena's line....

You're right Paul... very old school GSD, looks, size wise, build, temperament etc.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I want a little Xena too. Lets just get it over with and clone her now. Why wait for puppies when you can make copies of the original... LOL


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i would like to add that it's not ALL miss Xena--her handler has to get a little credit too!!! 

so kudos to you gary--you love your girl and it shows.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann freier said:


> i would like to add that it's not ALL miss Xena--her handler has to get a little credit too!!!
> 
> so kudos to you gary--you love your girl and it shows.


 
Amen to that! :wink:


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

ann freier said:


> i would like to add that it's not ALL miss Xena--her handler has to get a little credit too!!!
> 
> so kudos to you gary--you love your girl and it shows.


Thanks for that Ann.. (and Bob)

I have done and still do an awful lot of work with her...but because it's enjoyable and because she's so willing and eager, it doesn't seem like hard work...but looking back it is, really.

I've had to be consistent in her training, not letting her get away with half measures and stuff, so as to not cause ourselves trouble in the future.

Although we formally train at least once per week at our club, sometime twice a week, every day is a training day really....as I incorporate small training elements in the normal exercise/play/fun..

For example, 1 out of every 5 ball throws will start with a heel finish.. Just little stuff, so she doesn't really think she's training....you guys know what I mean, don't you?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

sure do! even a "casual" walk is a training opportunity.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Took the video camera onto the training field last night...

results are on this thread, please click below;

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBul...ve-weave-etc-training-video-11266/#post124345


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi,
A lot of new posts in this topic!
Xena ... well from the moment I saw Gary's first video (now some time ago) I had a feeling that this could be a top german shep if in good hands (so Ann : I fully agree). Their result now is the reward of all their training (obedience, agility, bitework) and excellent K9 _team_work.
Xena, excellent advertising for the gsd breed & hope to find a gsd girlie like you one day!
Gary, top stuff mate. 

Regards, Jo


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Xena wanted to do a bit of posing with her Working/Service Dog trophies and also the 1st Agility rosette from this year and the 3rd place overall rosette from last year...

Here's some pictures I thought I'd share....
It's an understatement to say I'm proud of her big style !!!!!!!!!! 




























=D>


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

ya know what gary? you should re-post that pic of her at what, 12 weeks old?, when you first got her. she looks like such a devil child in that pic.... (and i think you're in it too--AND smiling, haha)

that'd be cool for the ppl that haven't watched her grow up.

GREAT PICS!!


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

ann freier said:


> ya know what gary? you should re-post that pic of her at what, 12 weeks old?, when you first got her. she looks like such a devil child in that pic.... (and i think you're in it too--AND smiling, haha)
> 
> that'd be cool for the ppl that haven't watched her grow up.
> 
> GREAT PICS!!


Here it is.... so much hope for the future...which seems to be unfolding how I wanted it..


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Took this shot this afternoon during training....

Whilst we're in trials season, and the training is more regular and more intense, she really rips up on the muscle tone...

Although her appetite is as good as ever and the portions are a bit more, in line with the amount of exercise, she really burns it off...

Although, I do prefer a "leaner meaner" GSD that's fast etc. I'm hoping her physique will mean a working longevity will be increased..


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Instead of the normal flatground biting, thought we'd add something different.

I've seen many people use a jump or obstacle prior to the bite, so we thought we'd incorporate it into this evenings training.

A few action pictures from this evening's training session;

Using an obstacle as a sort of springboard;

























A bit of a mid air catch...









Then a rest;


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

she looks great as usual gary. you really got a good shot in that first pic--she's intense


----------



## Paul Fox (May 25, 2009)

Gary Garner said:


> Thanks very much Carol
> 
> This is the pose she was trying to imitate... taken in 2006 of my last GSD, big 'Max'... (RIP)


Beautiful picture Gary. I have a Max too, he's a very big boy and in his day was a true gladiator, unfortunatly, he had his last walk yesterday. His body is giving up now. He is nearly 14yrs mind you and I will be there for him right to the end.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Yesterday, Saturday 4th July 09, was the annual B.P.S.C.A. Service Dog of the year.

Over 20 dogs entered from as wide a range as Police, Prisons, Security, Military and private working dog clubs.

Xena and I didn't manage to get into the overall top 3 placings. However, we had an excellent day and beat all our scores from last year, by a big difference.

Our success on the day was the agility trophy; 1st place with a score of 99 out of 100 points.

Here's a picture at the end of the day with our silverware;










When I've been sent some action shots and the video has been downloaded, I'll post that too...

Gary


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Great job you two!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow, that's GREAT!!! \\/ \\/ 

Many congratulations!



P.S. _" .... the agility trophy; 1st place with a score of 99 out of 100 points." _

Not a shock to me! :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

All well deserved, as you put the time and effort in with a really nice dog. It is very nice to see the deserved rewards. It is just a matter of time before you have more than just 1 high in trial award.

Soooo, when are the pups gonna show up ?? Do I REALLY have to wait forever ?? [-o< a famous quote from mean machine, a favorite movie of mine "quit ****ing about and get the ball up the pitch" LOL


----------



## Andrew Rowley (Nov 3, 2008)

Well done to you both, you must be getting a dab hand at that polishing by now.


----------



## Esther Chai (Feb 18, 2009)

I got there late, missed all the exciting OB, agility, search and detection routine in the morning. Very nice to meet Gary and Xena briefly in the carpark. Got my fancy camera for the protection work and long behold, my batteries went flat moments before Gary and Xena appearence! Managed to plug in quickly and squeezed a few clicks half way through their exercise. I could see from the crowd presence, the pair were one of the favourites to do well.

Well done to an amazing agility score. The other routines were close and Xena has all the potentials being so young. Cheers.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ROCKIN!
Beating your own scores is where it's at. That tells you your progressing.....and we wouldn't expect anything less! ;-)


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Here's some pictures from the manwork element of the trial. Taken by the lovely Esther Chai;


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Gotta work on those toenails. LOL


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Gotta work on those toenails. LOL


She grows them quick:-\". She's a girl, rememer.. :mrgreen: She'll be wanting them painted next.. lol


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

what a beutiful dog I think;-)


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats Gary & Xena!

Regards, Jo


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

wonderful!! if she lived here gary, my daughter might would do her nails for her--and make sure the color matched/complimented her coat 

she used to do my Dobe's nails, and he'd walk around looking embarrassed with his pink/green/red/etc nails....Xena might appreciate it more, and if you won't do her nails, she just as well come here so Cait can do them.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

A few more pictures I've found of the trial..

The first one is the arrival at the hotel, the day before.

Xena thought the photo session was the first protection element of the weekend and this was the result;











During the trial, this picture shows a crunching tackle of the gunman. I can't fault her 100% commitment;











Finally, detaining the running 'criminal';


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

As I mentioned before, I'm progressing Xena with the bite jacket work.

More of a ring sport sort of bite training. Perhaps Jeff or Jo or other of you that are into this sort of bite training will be able to chip in here and put me straight, or perhaps let me in on any secrets...

In the meantime, these pictures I took today show the early stages of frontal bicep bite training. My buddy, the decoy isn't a ring sport decoy and this is quite new to him. But he follows instructions and she seems to be taking to it nicely;










































Any thoughts?


----------



## Paul Fox (May 25, 2009)

I am no expert Gary so cannot comment other than to say that second from last photo is wonderful!

I am just getting my motorhome MOT'd and will be out and about visiting friends soon. Maybe we should meet up one weekend.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Paul Fox said:


> I am just getting my motorhome MOT'd and will be out and about visiting friends soon. Maybe we should meet up one weekend.


Yeah, we'll have to arrange that sometime in next couple of months.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Early targeting work, I usually put the jacket on backwards, and the dog is on a static line. Then I just put the dog where I want them. I do not like the arm, as it is easy to pull away and the dog misses. I prefer the dog to come center, and then bite the shoulder. I know there is not much there if you take the jacket off, but it is harder to make them miss.

On the other hand, getting bit in the chest sucks, so maybe it is not all that bad for PP. : )


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Xena is nearly 2 and a half years old and she's maturing into a great dog...;

Just check out that 'steely' expression in the first picture (Her's, not mine:|)


----------



## Sheldon Little (Aug 26, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Damn those opposable thumbs ! ! ! !


The horrors that would be bestowed if my Malinois had them. Thats what nightmares are made of.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

LOVE her "steely" expression. Now, as for yours......well...ya look like yer tryin ta crap a peach seed! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> LOVE her "steely" expression. Now, as for yours......well...ya look like yer tryin ta crap a peach seed! :lol: :wink:


:-o:smile:

I was actually hoping the camera wouldn't fall off the log that I'd laid it on to take the picture. It was on a self timer, you see.. I had 5 seconds or something to rush back into position.8-[


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

A few from this morning's training;


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Gary,
I love your Xena. She is absolutely a beau. I like her traits of being a complete GSD. Hmm, hope my dream will come true one day. Cheers.


----------



## Sanda Stankovic (Jan 10, 2009)

Great stuff, I really love Xena's videos, you guys make it look so easy and you two are such a great team! Love it! =D>


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Your pics are always inspiring Gary.....she is a GREAT girl!!!!


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Here's some good pictures from last night's training;

Some calm and control around (or more accurately ON) the decoy;




















Then the 'bite' command;




















Then a bit of posture posing, showing her lean/muscular physique;


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Great Pictures!!! You guys reek TEAM/PARTNERSHIP and Xena really looks like a dog that is confident and happy and always ready for the next job. I'm waiting on my next plane ride so get to watch a few videos. That recall off full pursuit is truly impressive. I don't think I've ever seen anything like it---an almost instantaneous complete reversal of direction at that speed.

Terrasita


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Great Pictures!!! You guys reek TEAM/PARTNERSHIP and Xena really looks like a dog that is confident and happy and always ready for the next job.


Thanks a lot. I'm glad you like our training. She's a great dog.



Terrasita Cuffie said:


> I'm waiting on my next plane ride so get to watch a few videos. That recall off full pursuit is truly impressive. I don't think I've ever seen anything like it---an almost instantaneous complete reversal of direction at that speed.
> Terrasita


Yeah, it was awesome. I was really pleased and it meant we got the 3rd place trophy at the regional service dog trials. That was last year, 2008. This year she didn't do the recall, so we ended up 4th.

We're working on it, so that next year we'll be back on form with that one. Fingers crossed.

Training is a pleasure with Xena, as she's 100% willing to work for you, no matter of the location, the exercise or how tired she is.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Deposits can be sent to where?????????


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> Deposits can be sent to where?????????


:-$ :lol:

I'm glad you like the development, Carol.

The 'adult' Xena (2.5 years old) is just as much fun as the puppy Xena - but I can now enjoy it more and worry less....

She's very easy to have around, despite being so high drive. I don't think I'd feel the same way if I'd just acquired her now....as she's a bit too complex.

But seeing her grow from 10 weeks old and develop...I can second guess her most of the time and there's no real mysteries much...


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I must say that it has been a wonderful journey to watch the two of you learn and grow together as a team. Definitely worth it to pay attention to and you do not get too many "from beginning to ends" with as much sharing as you have done with us here at WDF. 

It's great!! Thanks!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gary, now it's time to try herding with Xena. 
I'm sure you can find a few sheep in the UK. Just stay away from those BC folks. They think the're the only ones who can do it. :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I need a mini Xena. Stop being such a puss DAMMIT ! ! ! ! ! : )


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Great pics Gary!
Me too, I've been following her very closely since Gary started posting videos & you could see it from the start this team would go very far : Xena showing plenty of potential and Gary being a very good handler, "reading" his dog, making her better/completer with every training.

Best, Jo.


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Gary,
Awesome recall. BTW, did you research into her sire and dam before you got Xena ? Were you involved in the selection of pup process ? Cheers.

Colin


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

They are quite a number of sheeps on the way to Oxford University. Plenty of open fields on both sides of the road. Beautiful scenery I must say.

Colin


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Colin Chin said:


> Hi Gary,
> Awesome recall. BTW, did you research into her sire and dam before you got Xena ? Were you involved in the selection of pup process ? Cheers.
> 
> Colin


HI Colin.

Yeah, I did a bit of digging into her background.

I knew the breeder, (Malcolm Pearce) as he lives only a few miles from me in Barnsley, England.

I'd been informed that he breeds good hard GSDs...
This is her pedigree;
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/540301.html

However, when the decision to get Xena came, it was pretty rushed to be honest. I'd always had Malcolm in mind when I needed another dog, but had put it to the back of my mind.

My last GSD "Max" died on the Friday...and still upset and perhaps not thinking straight, I picked Xena up on the Monday. Usually the entirely wrong thing to do, but hey ho, that's life.
My wife wanted a bitch this time round, but I had my reservations (little did I know). There were 5 bitches to choose from, 10 weeks old

1 black, 2 sable and 2 black&tan. They all behaved exactly the same. All passed the tests I had them doing and it was really then a personal preference.

I wanted a sable, to be honest, buy Xena kept pushing her way to the front of the pups and when the others then started to play amongst themselves, Xena was still standing with her back paws on the floor and front ones on my leg, still wanting to play fight with me. 

I think she sort of chose me......


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Morning Gary,
Thanks sharing with me here. May I know what test did you perform on the pups ? Cheers.

Colin


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Colin Chin said:


> Morning Gary,
> Thanks sharing with me here. May I know what test did you perform on the pups ? Cheers.
> 
> Colin


Morning Colin.

I'm no expert, so I only followed advice and research/reading I'd done.

When I first saw Xena and her pups I did a variety of things.

First off I did nothing. I sat down in the lounge of the house talking to the breeder and casually watched how the pups behaved. Which was moved quickest, which one was being led. Which one was interested in the breeder and which first came to investigate the visitor (ie: me).

Then I stood up quickly, and monitored the reaction from the pups.

A clap of my hands several times. Pushing a pup away and judging the reaction. Throwing my keys on the floor and watching whether the pups jumped in fright. Did you investigate? Did they pick the keys up.

A Coca-Cola plastic bottle with pebbles/stones that I'd taken with me...was then rattled about before being dropped on floor. Again reactions of pups.

Each pup handled, turned over, held on back and watched reaction. Did it fight? Did it immediately surrender? Did it make noise?

I must admit every one if them in the litter practically behaved the same. I don't know if it was because it was a great litter or because my puppy choosing methods were crap.

So it was down to preference, be it colour or something else....when Xena was the one that made the difference by still being interested in me and wanting to play, still half a hour after I'd been there, when the others had started to get bored and play amongst themselves. Xena still wanted me to play with her and wanted to fight me still.

I hope that answers you question Colin and perhaps is of interest to others on the subject of choosing a pup.

Regards
Gary


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Morning Gary,
Thanks for your input. Can I check with you. How long was the selection session took place ? Did you do it over a few times ? Cheers.

Colin


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Colin Chin said:


> Morning Gary,
> Thanks for your input. Can I check with you. How long was the selection session took place ? Did you do it over a few times ? Cheers.
> 
> Colin


Hi Colin.

It took place over, I'd say 90 minutes to 2 hours. There was only one 'session'. I bought Xena there and then.

I think to be on the safe side, more than one visit is a good idea, as pup's behaviour can differ greatly between days or even during times of the day..

I was just lucky.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I must admit every one if them in the litter practically behaved the same. I don't know if it was because it was a great litter or because my puppy choosing methods were crap.

Gary, This is funny as hell after reading everything else you wrote above it. Your doing something right


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Morning Gary,
Guess you and Xena are meant to be together. Sometimes, when the pup chooses its owner, everything just fixes into a nice picture. How envy I am here. Anyway, please post some more training vid or pics when you have time. Cheers.

Colin


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Colin Chin said:


> Anyway, please post some more training vid or pics when you have time. Cheers.
> Colin


Hi Colin.

For the last 4 days I've had a guest at my house, a German Polizei officer who has been on duty with me, a part of an international police exchange programme.

Needless to say, within a hour of being at my house, he was placed in a bite jacket and subjected to a bite !

He was quite a good decoy, so the training was good. I've worked with him in Germany on 2 previous occasions and have trained with him in 'killing houses' and other tactical places, so thought I'd return the favour when he visited me.

I'll post some pictures of the training when he sends them to me after he's downloaded them from him camera. He flies home later today. There are some really good pictures.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I think that Gary is just a hell of a trainer. Could have chosen a different pup, and he would have trained it up right.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I think that Gary is just a hell of a trainer. Could have chosen a different pup, and he would have trained it up right.


Thanks for the kind words Jeff. Much appreciated.

I probably 'handle' better than I 'train'. There is a cross over between the two, not sure where it is, as I'm sure it's fluid.

As I always like to remember and advertise, I've also had lots of great help from people along the way, who have made things much easier for me.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gary, 
There are many, many good handlers that couldn't train a monkey to eat a bannana without directions.
Your one of the few that gets it.


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Morning Gary,
Yummy, yummy, can't wait to see the pics. What are 'killing houses' by the way ? Gary, did you remember one incident where Xena whined a little at about 8 or 9 months old one night when you came home from duty ? You went to the back yard but did not call her name then. Did she outgrow that phase ? Thanks.

Colin


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm sorry, did you just say "yummy yummy" ??? WTF is wrong with you ?


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Colin Chin said:


> What are 'killing houses' by the way ?


A "Killing House" is a training facility for either military or police to enable training in hostage rescue, or to arrest subjects that are hiding in a building. It is usually a two story building with at least four rooms on each level. It is designed just like a regular building, with furniture, pictures, toilets, etc. It is also a unique building in that it has special rubber-coated walls to absorb bullets, extractor fans to clear out gun fumes, and video cameras in corners to record the action in the rooms. 



Colin Chin said:


> Gary, did you remember one incident where Xena whined a little at about 8 or 9 months old one night when you came home from duty ? You went to the back yard but did not call her name then. Did she outgrow that phase ? Thanks.
> Colin


Yeah, I remember that... But there were no other incidents like it afterwards.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Here's a video of the some of the training with the German Polizei cop that came to visit. He's not a decoy, so his helper work isn't first class, but he's willing to put on a bite jacket and sit on the floor, so he gets my vote.

One of the main reasons I use 'anyone willing' in such training, is that it doesn't need a great deal of skill. There's no 'catching' involved, for example.
I just like the idea of Xena 'engaging' with as many different people as possible - to avoid the "It's only Mr X, our decoy that I bite" scenario.


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Jeff,
What I meant by yummy yummy in my own understanding in that I always find Gary's pics and vids educational and his explanations have me thinking hard. Cheers.

Colin


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Colin Chin said:


> Hi Jeff,
> What I meant by yummy yummy in my own understanding in that I always find Gary's pics and vids educational and his explanations have me thinking hard. Cheers.
> 
> Colin


He knows really Colin... Jeff likes to pull the occasional leg...:-&:twisted:O


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Did you just write: thinking "hard" ??? WTF is wrong with you ???

I can do this all day.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Did you just write: thinking "hard" ??? WTF is wrong with you ???
> 
> I can do this all day.



OMG. A new victim/playmate. Run, Colin. :lol:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

We could make a "doghouse" for them all!!


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Whilst I'm waiting for the pictures to arrive on a disc from Germany, (regarding the training with the Polizei guy), I'll post a couple of pictures taken today....

Nothing exciting, but the maturity is starting to show in Xena's physique, now she's 2.5 years old.. She's lost the gangly side to her and is far more muscled and well put together;


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Yup, she looks like a grown-up!

I like that second picture. :lol:



P.S. Two and a half! Time flies!


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Connie,
With Jeff is that I can RUN but I can't hide from him. I love this forum, thank you guys. Cheers.

Morning Gary,
Xena looks good. How many hours do you work her when you do ?Thanks.

Colin


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Colin Chin said:


> Morning Gary,
> Xena looks good. How many hours do you work her when you do ?Thanks.
> Colin


Hi Colin.

It's difficult to say. I mean, she gets between 2 and 3 sessions of exercise per day.. the length of the training/exercise (timewise) depends if I'm on day shifts, night shifts or days off.

I incorporate training in every session we're out... small fun stuff, so she doesn't really know it's 'training' as such. There's always a few DOWNS, or SITs, etc before getting a ball or a reward. Additionally, I'll always have a bit/tug reward - so there's some bite development and drive building too. 

I've notice with drive building and bite development that with maturity, she's becoming stronger and you've got to watch the risk of me getting whiplash when she dives through the air for the bite pillow or tug or whatever it is I'm using. After over 2 years together I'm used to the speed and the determination - but I know people who see it for the first time are, like, Wow !:-& 

I do bite training with her (where there's someone in either a jacket or wearing a sleeve) at least once per week. On some occasions that could be 2 or 3. In the spring, it's competition (sleeve) training. Bite, hold, release, down - watch whilst I search the bad guy and escort off. A bit boring after a while, but necessary to do ok in the trials.
However, in the Autumn and winter we can do the more fun stuff... The situational protection training, bite jackets, ringsport style biting etc..

I'm also a believer in training is an many different locations, situations, atmospheres etc as possible.

I always carry some equipment in my vehicle, so if I'm travelling with Xena (for example into town) or visiting people, and I see a neat place, I'll stop and do a quick bit of training. It could be just some long grass or unusual terrain and I'll do some property search training. Or it could be some place with unusual surfaces and physical features - so we'll do some stress agility training.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Colin Chin said:


> Morning Gary,
> Xena looks good. How many hours do you work her when you do ?Thanks.
> Colin


Hi Colin.

It's difficult to say. I mean, she gets between 2 and 3 sessions of exercise per day.. the length of the training/exercise (timewise) depends if I'm on day shifts, night shifts or days off.

I incorporate training in every session we're out... small fun stuff, so she doesn't really know it's 'training' as such. There's always a few DOWNS, or SITs, etc before getting a ball or a reward. Additionally, I'll always have a bit/tug reward - so there's some bite development and drive building too. 

I've notice with drive building and bite development that with maturity, she's becoming stronger and you've got to watch the risk of me getting whiplash when she dives through the air for the bite pillow or tug or whatever it is I'm using. After over 2 years together I'm used to the speed and the determination - but I know people who see it for the first time are, like, Wow !:-& 

I do bite training with her (where there's someone in either a jacket or wearing a sleeve) at least once per week. On some occasions that could be 2 or 3. In the spring, it's competition (sleeve) training. Bite, hold, release, down - watch whilst I search the bad guy and escort off. A bit boring after a while, but necessary to do ok in the trials.
However, in the Autumn and winter we can do the more fun stuff... The situational protection training, bite jackets, ringsport style biting etc..

I'm also a believer in training is an many different locations, situations, atmospheres etc as possible.

I always carry some equipment in my vehicle, so if I'm travelling with Xena (for example into town) or visiting people, and I see a neat place, I'll stop and do a quick bit of training. It could be just some long grass or unusual terrain and I'll do some property search training. Or it could be some place with unusual surfaces and physical features - so we'll do some stress agility training.

It prevents the dog from only associating their training field with the place to train - sort of conditioning them that ANYWHERE is the place to perform. It stops the bulllshit you ear occasionally of _"Well, he/she normally does that"_ or _"He/she does it at home or on the training field"_.. 
I don't like having to make excuses, so I train to avoid them... The old 'Train hard, fight easy' adage.. 

I do occasionally do Personal Protection training in the same manner, where I'll telephone a training partner to be waiting some place, wearing protection - only to attack us or be in a situation that requires Xena to react.... This keeps Xena on her toes and able to work anywhere.

Having said that, it never makes her 'edgy'.. She's always happy and never seems to be 'on the look out for trouble'.. She just "deals" with something that arises and then goes back to normal mode afterwards... Biting/protection doesn't worry or stress her too much, if at all.

I suppose I prefer it that way - as opposed to her being on a 'hair trigger' all the time. I think that's a good example of her character, more than most things.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gary Garner said:


> Hi Colin.
> 
> It's difficult to say. I mean, she gets between 2 and 3 sessions of exercise per day.. the length of the training/exercise (timewise) depends if I'm on day shifts, night shifts or days off.
> 
> ...


 
You are devoted and it shows.. Are you able to have your kids keep their rooms neat too, or are they a mess like my kids?


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Chris McDonald said:


> You are devoted and it shows..


Thanks 




Chris McDonald said:


> Are you able to have your kids keep their rooms neat too, or are they a mess like my kids?


Daughter's room is perfectly neat, like a show/display bedroom.

My Son's room looks like a barrack block room, with no order or neatness.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Gary Garner said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK so your normal than, I didn’t want to hear that you got the perfect dog, perfect kids etc. I’m not saying that your kids aren’t not perfect…. You know what I mean. My youngest daughter’s room just can’t stay neat. Sometimes I wounded if I didn’t have a dog if I would be stricter with the kids? Probably not. I don’t know what this has to do with anything, Sorry yadayadayada


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Morning Gary,
Once again thank you for your sharing. Gary, I would like to learn from you about how you brought up Xena when you brought her home at 10 weeks old. She's a big girl now compares to her 10 weeks old pic with a red collar. Cheers.

P.S.
My Son's room looks like a barrack block room, with no order or neatness.
Gary, my son's the samething like yours.

Colin


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Thought I'd post some more pictures from the last couple of weeks...

First off a couple of posing shots;





























Then some bite jacket airborne shots. (The decoy is the German police officer who visited me last week)





























Then some building search work..... 

The entry through the window;










Then the person find and stand off... she jumps and snaps really close to the face, not for the feint hearted;


























The guard;










A bite;










The relax afterwards;


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice shots, Gary. Xena has a broad chest compares to a lot of GSD. Has it got to do with uphill run ? Like the face snapping B&H. Cheers.

Colin


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Colin Chin said:


> Xena has a broad chest compares to a lot of GSD. Has it got to do with uphill run ?


Yeah, she's very muscular. Not sure which part of her exercise regime is responsible, but I'd imagine the hill running after a ball that she does a few times per week is a good guess. 

She has gone through several body type shapes in her life, from slightly overweight at 12 months old, to quite skinny and a bit too lean at 18 months old. These pictures on this thread show the differences;

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f22/ideal-weight-pictures-10062/


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks Gary. Have a good day.

Colin


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Eventually managed to get the pictures from the Heath Working Dog Challenge Cup trial, earlier in the month..

The line up was made of security dogs, personal protection dogs, sport dogs and a police dog.

We managed to make 1st place overall, so I was very proud of the achievement, as the competition was very good.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Thats great Gary. Buko managed to get a bit of a trophy as well. It is a nice trophy, but you definately got the goods there.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Thats great Gary.


Thanks mate 



Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Buko managed to get a bit of a trophy as well. It is a nice trophy,



Great news.. Congrats =D>


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Congrats, Gary.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent job!


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Of course the snow brings more challenges to our training.....


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

WOW.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Nicole Stark said:


> WOW.


Thanks Nicole.....

Which bit exactly, was 'Wow'? :-k


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Gary Garner said:


> Thanks Nicole.....
> 
> Which bit exactly, was 'Wow'? :-k


Oh, a little of this and a little of that - all of it really, but the giant snow balls that formed the men were interesting too. So that, and the fact that the two of you are really cute all make up the WOW factor. Does that help? :twisted:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

As always....GREAT job on the placement you two, she is so neat to look at, great looks she has on her face....and the snow pics are excellent.....makes me want to go out and make a snowman....but I will wait until it is above zero.....currently -17 ICK

(Oh yeah, can you send me one of those jackets? Like the front pocket set up!!!)


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Nicole Stark said:


> Oh, a little of this and a little of that - all of it really, but the giant snow balls that formed the men were interesting too. So that, and the fact that the two of you are really cute all make up the WOW factor. Does that help? :twisted:


Yeah, it does..... Thanks v much \\/:mrgreen:


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> (Oh yeah, can you send me one of those jackets? Like the front pocket set up!!!)


Yeah, well spotted Carol. Awesome jacket, by SNUGPAK. VERY warm and comfortable. Made of same material as sleeping bags.










Military use them a lot.

Not sure if they still make that model. Another manufacturer who makes similar is MONTANE. Also ARKTIS.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I will check into that..THANKS!!!


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Some more fun in the snow pictures.... One thing I do see from these pictures, when I compare them to ones only 6 months ago, is how mature she's looking. More fuller and muscled in appearance, no longer the gangly youth she used to be. She'll be 3 years old in March.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Following on from the above post, thought I'd put some pictures showing the physical changes in Xena;

3 month old:









6 month old:









1 year old;









2 years old;









2 years 10 months old (this week)


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Happy New year to you and Xena. She's grown into a serious looking lady. Nice !

Colin


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I love it that although she looks like a puppy she still has that "I'll kick your ass" look in all the pictures.....whatta girl!!!


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats on the win! I watched your vids on youtube you got an aweosome girl there!


----------



## Katalin Bodzsár (Nov 18, 2009)

He was a handsome man


----------



## Katalin Bodzsár (Nov 18, 2009)

who made this??:-o










_(I like your dog  )_


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

It would appear that Xena is truly an international star and advertising model;

\\/


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

again, WHEN are you going to breed her so i can get a pup??? don't worry about jeff, i'll send him over to pick up both.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

ann schnerre said:


> again, WHEN are you going to breed her so i can get a pup??? don't worry about jeff, i'll send him over to pick up both.


A K9 handler at work asked me about that very same subject this evening, when I was re-fuelling my patrol car.

He was telling me about how good/hard his police dog is and how he needs to be put to a good bitch.

She loves to be popular... O :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gary Garner said:


> A K9 handler at work asked me about that very same subject this evening, when I was re-fuelling my patrol car.
> 
> He was telling me about how good/hard his police dog is and how he needs to be put to a good bitch.
> 
> She loves to be popular... O :lol:


Just remember that the choice is yours. She's way to nice a bitch to be put with anything that isn't really special...and a good match.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

My club is always on the lookout for new decoys, so Xena has stepped up and volunteered...

[-X


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Gary Garner said:


> My club is always on the lookout for new decoys, so Xena has stepped up and volunteered...
> 
> [-X



LOL...a decoy that bites back....excellent!!!!!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

gary, only 2 things you can do to top the latest pic: 1) Xena taking a suit-bite or 2) posting prospective breeding matches. not necessarily in that order either, LOL.

she is SUCH a girl, and you guys are SUCH a team     

(even if both the above never happen!)


----------



## Nicole Lit (Jan 21, 2009)

OMG that is hilarious!! Great pic :grin:


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Gary,
Good post, mate. Cheers.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Xena will be 3 years old next month. Here's a nice posed picture taken last week, where she looks a lot like her Father (Vonsandbar Guenther of Lyfame-Rogue)...










The snow is with us again....in the last couple of days..

First off is one of our usual 'Pose' pictures.... this time we're in the East German Border look :lol:










Then having found a discarded sun chair, a quick relax and pose from Xena;


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank God you are still ok. lol 

She is still the looker, and the east german border patrol look has got to go. : )


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Thank God you are still ok. lol
> 
> She is still the looker, and the east german border patrol look has got to go. : )


:lol::lol:

It's on par with my Hi-Viz Snow Patrol look;


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Was that an audition for a spider man movie ?? I thought the green goblin was already spoken for ?? LOL

You guys will cause accidents with that level of brightness.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Was that an audition for a spider man movie ?? I thought the green goblin was already spoken for ?? LOL
> 
> You guys will cause accidents with that level of brightness.


Spot on. :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

#-o#-o#-o#-o#-o#-o#-o#-o#-o
=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Ugh....stop teasing us with the looker of a bitch and that damn jacket.....LOL

Good to see you Gary!!!! Nevermind Jeff.....that flourescent yellow is sexxxxyyyyyy......


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> Good to see you Gary!!!! Nevermind Jeff.....that flourescent yellow is sexxxxyyyyyy......


No kidding and with those radios clipped on making them look all official. Heck yeah! I wonder if any of them had guns on them or a good knife at least. \\/  AHHHHH, just playin' along. Don't worry Gary, I won't tear up your thread like we did with our Nasty Armed Ripped Animals diversion on another subject. But if we do have a calendar, you and that dog of yours most certainly need to be in it. :lol:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Nicole Stark said:


> But if we do have a calendar, you and that dog of yours most certainly need to be in it. :lol:


Uh Huh......can't decide on decoy pants or an apron and whip.....LOL 

(just kiddin Gary....:wink::-D )


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> Uh Huh......can't decide on decoy pants or an apron and whip.....LOL
> 
> (just kiddin Gary....:wink::-D )


Whatever it is, let's make sure he keeps that jacket on. Ok, ok, I'll stop now...


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I wonder if he is blushing now???


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> I wonder if he is blushing now???


Yeah, I'm very shy and retiring... :-$:---)

My great job gives me lots of opportunities not to be...;
(Can you tell I love my work ?  )..\\/


















































































Even Xena gets in on the fun;


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> I wonder if he is blushing now???


No but I am,  maybe some would call it um, flushed LOL. Those are some very nice pictures of you Gary. =D> I'm going to make my own private calendar with these! :twisted:


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Nicole Stark said:


> No but I am,  maybe some would call it um, flushed LOL. Those are some very nice pictures of you Gary. =D> I'm going to make my own private calendar with these! :twisted:


you're too kind Nicole O


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The shit eating grin with the horse had me laughing. Our own James Bond !


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> The shit eating grin with the horse had me laughing. Our own James Bond !


That was a nervous grin.. I'm not 100% happy on a horse....=;


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

To be honest with you, they bite me. EVERYONE tells me this is the most gentle bla bla bla and the ****ers bite me everytime. 

MAD decoy skill. I wonder if I could get a Sch 3 with a horse. HELL of a courage test...............for the helper. lol


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

LOL, that's funny. I could just imagine the horse doing blind searches galloping and bucking wildly as it made its way around each.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

#-o Your riding a Yamaha!! #-o
No Norton? No BSA? No Triumph? 
Thats just wrong for a Brit to do that! :lol::wink:
I rode a Triumph......till we were going to have our first child. Started getting to hard for the wife to fit on the back. :roll:
Them wimimins can sure put the skids on a good thing.
Speaking of wimmins and a good thing...how bout those lovlies in the red (fire?) suits!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> #-o Your riding a Yamaha!! #-o
> No Norton? No BSA? No Triumph?
> Thats just wrong for a Brit to do that! :lol::wink:
> !



They have sun chairs in the snow...and you're surprised at the Yammy?=D>=D>


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> They have sun chairs in the snow...and you're surprised at the Yammy?=D>=D>


Got to have proper seating for tea ya know!
Sorry Gary! All in fun mate! :-D:wink:


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Where it all began, back in the late '70s....

Found this picture recently, hidden away in a box in my loft..

Where my dog training interests first started...

Taken just over 30 years ago, it's a young Gary with my first dog "Trudi"...


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

it's a young Gary [/quote]

Are you talking about yourself as a third person? 
:smile:

And in that picture of you with your arms around the two girls… is that a female motorcycle cop on the right side of the image?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gary Garner said:


> Where it all began, back in the late '70s....
> 
> Found this picture recently, hidden away in a box in my loft..
> 
> ...



What fine young chap from the British Isles wouldn't have a terrier at his side! 
Looks like a Fells/Lakeland terrier to me or an Airedale pup?
My first dog training pics were from a black and white Brownie.......or was that tintype? :-k:-D


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

I've been a few months since I posted some photos.... So to brighten things up, here's a few recent shots of the Xena ....


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Xena is just like fine wine...she just gets better with age :smile::smile: And look at all that bling!! Wooo hoo!

Thanks for sharing her new pictures Gary.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Shes getting more beautiful as she ages great pics again shes awesome!!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Where ya been, Mate? Recovering from a motorcycle crash???:razz::razz::razz:

Just Kidding.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

We're all very proud of the both of you! 
Now get yer arse out their and kick some! ;-)


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

what everyone else said, gary! you two are such a great team


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

As always.....Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> Where ya been, Mate? Recovering from a motorcycle crash???:razz::razz::razz:
> 
> Just Kidding.


Oh Jeez Howard-- talk about 'bad ju ju'... Don't say that....:-#

No, no crashes thankfully, keeping it shiney side up

I'm enjoying my motorcycle cop patrolling. New challenges and exciting too.

That's me in the avatar.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear. I see they paint those things like the cars....what's it called,,,batter bread?


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Good to hear. I see they paint those things like the cars....what's it called,,,batter bread?


:smile:

It's battenberg, Howard. Named after the cake!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Yea, that's right.O

Sorry...it's an inside joke with me and Gary.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

A photographer called Kevin Ironside was a gentleman enough to recently send me some more photos which he had taken of Xena at this year's BPSCA Service/Working Dog of the Year.. so I thought I'd share them;


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

My god Gary, did you actually make a highly trained service dog like Xena go through weaves and a tire jump like a regular old agility dog?
Oh the horror


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> My god Gary, did you actually make a highly trained service dog like Xena go through weaves and a tire jump like a regular old agility dog?
> Oh the horror


Ha :lol: yeah they make you "jump through the hoops" as they say.... 

I don't mind really, I suppose if a hard biting dog can do circus stuff also it makes it flexible and not just a one trick pony.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Cool pics!
Agility training is just another way to have a good time with your dog. ;-)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Cool pics!
> Agility training is just another way to have a good time with your dog. ;-)


For sure. If I had a dog like Xena you bet I'd be doing everything I had access to with her.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Here's some recent photos of my little bitch Xena... [the first three courtesy of photographer Mr Kevin Ironside]

The fleeing criminal being 'hit';









A photo from the UKPPDA trial of the criminal trying to put the dog off by waving the umbrella;









A good action shot of the release from cover after hearing gunfire;









Finally some of the trophies she's won over the last 2 years in protection/working dog trials. She's 3.5 years old now...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Nobody likes a show off Gary


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Nobody likes a show off Gary


:-({|=. :lol:

It's not me - it's HER! lol

Xena made me do it! She says "if you've got it-flaunt it" Ha :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gary Garner said:


> :-({|=. :lol:
> 
> It's not me - it's HER! lol
> 
> Xena made me do it! She says "if you've got it-flaunt it" Ha :lol:



AMEN! You two rock!


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> AMEN! You two rock![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> DITTO ! And she's got IT !!!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

gary, seriously, for the betterment of the breed--you DO need to breed her!! (just remember, i'm ahead of jeff in the line up  )


----------

